# Swamp People Boats



## lucescoflathead (Jul 8, 2011)

I got hooked watching Swamp People. I love their boats. Can anyone tell me why Troy Laudry has a console on his? he has a big tiller Merc on it. Any thoughts? Todd


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 8, 2011)

Troy seems like a good ole boy that dosnt need fancy new equipment to impress anyone so my thinking is that he bought a used boat that had a bad motor or no motor and put a tiller motor on it. Just a thought.


----------



## bulldog (Jul 8, 2011)

Great show. "Shoot 'em Lizabith!! Shooooot 'em!"


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 8, 2011)

Love that show, them fellers got some nice boats

Toot it hury Toot! LOL


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd like to know who made Troy's boat and the spec.'s on it. Good show, probably my new favorite. I may have to get me a Swamp People hat.....


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 8, 2011)

I too like the show. My Favorite is the good ole boy brothers. dont remember there names but they seem to truly enjoy life.


----------



## fastcajun (Jul 8, 2011)

boat builders down here in south La are a dime a dozen. Not all know what they are doing but all try. lol Consoles double as wind/rain blocks too.


----------



## ditchen (Jul 9, 2011)

fastcajun said:


> Consoles double as wind/rain blocks too.



And a hell handle.


----------



## Razorback (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the show too. That would be a great way to live. Simple, but great.

I liked the episode where the brothers go get the cats off the limb lines. Thought it was funny that the one who was supposed to have fixed the motor just sat there while the other one paddled.


----------



## gouran01 (Jul 9, 2011)

that was frickin halarious! didn't even show an attempt to help out with the paddlin! I rekon you can do that when you're family though.


----------



## BassinChris (Jul 9, 2011)

he tried to help . lol he stuck his hand in the water and was trying to paddle. not much help lol but attempted. them ole boys crack me up.


----------



## crkdltr (Jul 9, 2011)

I can tell you Troy's boat is a custom made aluminum skiff. It's common to see those boats out in the swamp. Locally we refer to them as "commercial fisherman boats". If you saw the first season there was a guy who was building those aluminum boats. 

His console makes for good bracing when standing up, much like those jon boats that have the bracing for their surface drive motors. Also, with those silver fin "jumping" carps making their way in our area his console serves as a guard against them jumping bags of cement.


I hate to admit...but those two brothers have the same boat I do... 

Here's a link to Louisiana Sportsman classifieds. You'll see several skiffs that look like Troy's.

https://www.louisianasportsman.com/lpca/index.php?section=classifieds&event=view&action=list_ads&cat=BO&subcat=636


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 9, 2011)

Isn't one of them fellas is running something like a 90 tiller? :shock:


----------



## crkdltr (Jul 9, 2011)

FishinsMyLife said:


> Isn't one of them fellas is running something like a 90 tiller? :shock:



90 hp Mercury tiller and 115 Johnson V4 tiller


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 9, 2011)

https://www.history.com/shows/swamp-people/videos/troy-the-swamp-logger#juniors-boats


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey, Thanks for the videos, i watched and enjoyed them all.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 9, 2011)

Isnt Junior the one that builds custom rigs in his shop? Pretty sure he was the one they showed building the boat in season 1.


----------



## 223nbecker45 (Jul 10, 2011)

Bruce's brother in law made the boat on the show. He also wore overalls everyday. The two brothers are to funny.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 10, 2011)

I've been watching some of the episodes on youtube yesterday and today. Those skiffs sure can hold a lot more weight than my 1436 can :lol: I think I would kill myself with a 115 hp tiller setup though


----------



## reedjj (Jul 10, 2011)

Junior has a 115 tiller!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 10, 2011)

i love the show! specially the boats! i got many ideas from those guys when i started tinkering with my sideconsole. i love the two long bearded guys! they are hilarious. i love that v-4 tiller motor too! that thing is an excellent example of "theres no replacement for displacement" and bigger is better.


----------



## slabdaddy (Jul 10, 2011)

Agree with fast cajun "dime a dozen". Went with son last year to pick-up Gator -Tail boat with mud motor. Talked with guy on phone about building me a "scaled- down skiff and he started telling me what I needed rather than what I wanted; end of conversation! 8)


----------



## fastcajun (Jul 10, 2011)

slabdaddy said:


> Agree with fast cajun "dime a dozen". Went with son last year to pick-up Gator -Tail boat with mud motor. Talked with guy on phone about building me a "scaled- down skiff and he started telling me what I needed rather than what I wanted; end of conversation! 8)




if you're still looking send me a pm ill give u a number to a guy who will build it your way


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 14, 2011)

The boats are great! 

Troys shield console design is something ive always wanted to do! Its so practical

Also it wasnt a 115 johnson. It was a yamaha. Junior drives a 115 yamaha tiller and troy has a 90 mercury tiller.

The guy that built the first boats in season one is mike kliebert. Hes a great guy and is actually going to build me a boat after gator season wraps up! He builds them how you want and nothing else! His prices are the best ive found also! 

Kliebert is actually the one that helped warren coco build go devil boats. Its mikes designs that coco took! 

That 115 is sweet but Last week here in alaska I saw someone running a 200 hp mercury tiller with a jet! That thing was a hoss!


----------



## crkdltr (Jul 14, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> That 115 is sweet but Last week here in alaska I saw someone running a 200 hp mercury tiller with a jet! That thing was a hoss!



Holy Choot! :shock: It must take a certified couillon to drive that s.o.b! :shock:


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 14, 2011)

Ive never even seen a tiller that big before! He had the same set up as junior though with the power steer to help with the torque


----------



## BONZAI (Jul 16, 2011)

BIG fan of the show!!!

Living in San Diego, I envy the life style they have.

Everything they do day to day is something that would be killer vacation to me.

I mean the BBQ, sitting on a deck drinking beer, no traffic, no smog, no city bull.

"I ain't got a dime, but what I got is mine.
I ain't rich, but Lord I'm free!"
-George Straight


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 17, 2011)

Two best shows on TV these days are Swamp People and River Monsters. I tend to gravitate towards crazy...........


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jul 17, 2011)

River Rat I totally agree with you.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Jul 24, 2011)

Great show! I've been trying to eyeball their methods of attaching a canopy thingy on the boats over their heads. Looks like those would be good sun and rain protection. Inexpensive too?


----------

